# Crema...let's talk about it!



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

We're all familiar with it but how many of us actually know what it is, what causes it to form and why do certain beans produce far more of it than others?

Today, I witnessed crema the likes I've not seen before from a shot that I've pulled. These beans were roasted on 1st September, so almost three weeks after roast date today and so wasn't expecting what I saw or tasted.

Videos and photos, which still don't quite capture the thick dessert type texture and sheer volume of crema in the cup.






Resembled a pint of the black stuff aka Guiness!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What was the coffee ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

One perspective on crema


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm #TeamBrewed so crema at home doesn't exist unfortunately. I did, however once watch a video of a guy who swore he managed to get "crema" out of an aeropress...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> One perspective on crema


Roboosta


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Epic looking crema !

I happen to like the taste of crema and find it looks appealing in the cup.

Maybe thats because I like lager and if it's flat and has no head I dont like it, maybe


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you tried pulling a shot of Monsoon Malabar?

The crema from that coffee is insane, can barely get 25g into a shot glass before it starts overflowing. Cant say I enjoy the coffee all that much however, and as has been said many a time if you ever scoop off the crema and taste it by itself it is not a nice experience.

I think I remember someone mentioning a while back that there was an episode on HB where a few were advocating scooping off the crema from the shot.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

15 seconds before it flows, then over a 50 second extraction. What did it taste like?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Or stirring the crema into the cup - I never used to do this until recently when I was encouraged to do so by a barista in Workshop so that the first taste of the espresso isn't influenced by the content of the crema.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I did not weigh or time the shot nor drink it. Just wanted to show the epic crema via photos and a video to see what others thought.

Haven't drank much neat espresso but have always stirred it prior to drinking after being told that is the done thing.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Crema is pretty, but it tastes quite sh**y!

I used to think for a long time that gorgeous looking crema equated to a good shot, but as I discovered more about extraction it became apparent that the as the taste in the cup improved the crema didn't have any bearing on it whatsoever.

Nowadays when I have an espresso I often use a spoon to peel back the crema before sipping.

Not always though, because it does contribute to mouthfeel and sensory experience.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> Crema is pretty, but it tastes quite sh**y!
> 
> Nowadays when I have an espresso I often use a spoon to peel back the crema before sipping.


"Crema tastes like ass" - quote of the year! 

You training to become a judge for the next WBC?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Btw latte art was more than the usual challenge. Very, very difficult with this amount of ultra thick/dense crema.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What did it taste like tho DS


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I used to think it was a good sign of quality coffee. But now I think it's coffee garnish....looks good though.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't get stirring it in. My logic goes why stir in a bit that you dislike into the part you do, won't the bad part taint the good or at least lessen the quality of the good.

I tend to leave my espresso a good while which allows the crema to thin out a bit again (this could mean it's just dissapating into the good bit again though, who knows) and then the first sip I try to sip underneath it which makes me laugh at myself.

Of course all of this is total twaddle from me as sometimes, not that often but sometimes I just don't give a s*** and glug on the first mouthful pretty much straight after it's poured and I've taken out the PF.

In a cafe though I always let it settle, sniff it and look at it a lot like a right pretentious wally while no one's looking same as I generally do while home alone.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What did it taste like tho DS


I can't do big Robusta these days I'm afraid. Big Robusta crema tastes like ash cloud. Caffeinated Angel Delight.

Sorry Italy....but it's true.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Caffeinated Angel Delight


Chuckles


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> What did it taste like tho DS


It was not to my liking, that's all I'm going to say! 

Edit: After reading urbanbumpkin's description of "ash cloud", I'm thinking that isn't far off!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Credit to Scott Rao for this definition: *Crema is composed primarily of CO2 and water vapor bubbles wrapped in liquid films made up of an aqueous solution of surfactants. Crema also contains suspended coffee bean cell wall fragments, or fines (responsible for "tiger striping," or mottling), and emulsified oils containing aromatics.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> One perspective on crema


Watching this video (and I've learned a few new things from these two guys in their other ChefStep videos) doesn't really clear things up about crema. Maybe it'll just remain one of those unexplained mysteries?!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> It was not to my liking, that's all I'm going to say!
> 
> Edit: After reading urbanbumpkin's description of "ash cloud", I'm thinking that isn't far off!


Is that how you typically pull a shot?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nope. As mentioned above, this was a one off just for the video. Normally weigh output plus time every single shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Watching this video (and I've learned a few new things from these two guys in their other ChefStep videos) doesn't really clear things up about crema. Maybe it'll just remain one of those unexplained mysteries?!


What is it you were hoping to learn? If nothing else it points out the pursuit of crema as a sign of quality is perhaps flawed ? In the end taste is what we should all be about , sometimes , as with crema , it's easy to get hung up on looks ( machines , shiny , naked extractions , latte art ) that then pursuit of can distract from taste . Your shot for instance - nice crema - little clip - tastes not good ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Previously and a long time ago I seem to remember someone mentioning that 'generally' with fresher beans you usually get more crema and with older, less fresh beans you tend to get less.

Guess I wanted to learn if there were concrete facts such as if the beans were light roasted they'd tend to have less crema than say darker roasts or other factors. But my conclusion so far is...you may or may not get good looking crema when pulling espresso shots but either way it probably doesn't have any bearing on whether said shot tastes good or not! Or have I missed something?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

One here for you

Not darker roasts for sure ...

Varietal of bean will have something to do with crema too - guessing any roasters care to help out or is it that Africans beans tend to roasted for origin flavours - less developed that's say Brazilians , therefore less crema .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm by no means in hot pursuit for mountains of crema as I know it certainly doesn't improve the taste of espresso. On a different subject though, little to no crema doesn't help when trying to pour latte art. Somewhere in the middle perhaps would be the happy medium?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> I'm by no means in hot pursuit for mountains of crema as I know it certainly doesn't improve the taste of espresso. On a different subject though, little to no crema doesn't help when trying to pour latte art. Somewhere in the middle perhaps would be the happy medium?


Depends how important latte art is to you . I'd take a tasty drink over a pretty one any day of the week .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Me too. My main focus is always getting the shot right first. Only then does latte art come into the equation.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Where the beans used a blend containing robusta, 100% robusta or 100% arabica ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Where the beans used a blend containing robusta, 100% robusta or 100% arabica ?


Anyone drink 100 percent robusta ( apart from me - by accident )


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Beans used above were a blend.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

But did the blend contain robusta or not?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure. It's a mix of coffee from Africa, Asia and South America.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyone drink 100 percent robusta ( apart from me - by accident )


I have done yes, on purpose a few times.

1. When drinking Kopi Luwak

2. To try the different robustas

3. As part of a demonstration


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I have done yes, on purpose a few times.
> 
> 1. When drinking Kopi Luwak
> 
> ...


Not good is it


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Have you tried pulling a shot of Monsoon Malabar?
> 
> The crema from that coffee is insane, can barely get 25g into a shot glass before it starts overflowing. Cant say I enjoy the coffee all that much however, and as has been said many a time if you ever scoop off the crema and taste it by itself it is not a nice experience.


Agreed regarding the crema - you do get a massive amount of crema, this aside, I really like Monsoon Malabar for the low acidity.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I don't get stirring it in. My logic goes why stir in a bit that you dislike into the part you do, won't the bad part taint the good or at least lessen the quality of the good.


 That's not been my experience so far of stirring it in - I was assuming that in terms of overall volume the crema and its contents are such a small proportion that it doesn't taint the overall taste.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a stirrer. I think I like it for the mouthfeel but I may be deluded.

It's as much a part of the ritual of drinking an espresso for me as the joy I used to take from rolling my own cigs with liquorice papers.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyone drink 100 percent robusta ( apart from me - by accident )


Well it's all good under the 'experience' banner I suppose. How long till your mouth recovered?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> I'm by no means in hot pursuit for mountains of crema as I know it certainly doesn't improve the taste of espresso. On a different subject though, little to no crema doesn't help when trying to pour latte art. Somewhere in the middle perhaps would be the happy medium?


A while ago somebody did a little test by stirring the crema into the drink after adding milk so it was all completely mixed. The theory was having crema sit on top of the drink and around the brim of the cup had a sensory effect causing you to expect and experience the drink as being more intense than it really was. When mixing the milk and espresso completely people generally reported that the drink tasted milkier and weaker, the flavour of each sip was the same rather. Some people preferred this but others enjoyed the initial impact of the crema, followed by the coffee/milk mix which was experienced as more intense overall, with flavours changing with each sip.

For me the crema is part of the drink, unpleasant on its own but when mixed into espresso or sitting on top of the milk it adds a pleasant intensity that the drink would otherwise lack.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I find little tid bits like above interesting. Can actually imagine the visual appearance of crema sat on top of a coffee having some bearing on the drinkers perception of how it will and does taste.


----------

